# Wildgarten im November



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

Es ist unglaublich!
Wir haben 1. November und hier grünt und blüht es, als hätten wir den halben Sommer 
noch vor uns:


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)




----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)




----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

..und hier 3 Totoholzfotos, wo sich Neues ansiedelt: 

      

Nach "Indian Summer" sieht es noch nicht wirklich aus:

    

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (1. Nov. 2014)

Hi, Kristin,

bei uns im "Süden" ist es genau so. Nur ganz wenige Pflanzen haben eine Herbstfärbung, das Meiste ist grün, und Rosen & Co treiben und blühen noch.

Bei deinen Bildern ist mir aufgefallen, dass du noch Tomaten hast! Super. Das ist mir im November noch nicht gelungen, aber vermutlich muss man sie nur in Ruhe lassen, oder? Seit ich sie nicht mehr schneide und "normale Tomatenpflege" mehr betreibe tragen sie auch bei uns weitaus besser und bekommen keine Braunfäule.

Liebe Grüße
Karin


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Karin, 
ja, Fäule hatte ich früher auch öfter. 

Das hat sich komplett gelegt, als ich aufhörte, "Unkraut" zu jäten. 
Man muss die Tomaten in den wuchernden Wildkräutern wirklich suchen - 
aber wenn man sie findet, sind sie immer gut.

Dass sie allerdings Anfang November nicht nur grün da sind, sondern auch noch 
reifen, hatte ich vorher noch nie. 

Tomatenpflege habe ich noch nie gemacht - ich wusste nichtmal, DASS man das macht....

Speziell diese Tomatenpflanze hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf der Rechnung. 
Sie kam zum Vorschein, als ich vor einigen Tagen die Massen an Pfefferminze rausgeschnitten habe, 
um sie zum Trocknen in Sträußen auf der Diele aufzuhängen. 

Als der Dschungel sich lichtete, erschien die Tomate....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (1. Nov. 2014)

Hi Kristin,

und wenn du eine einzige ausgereifte Tomate übersehen hast, dann gehen nächstes Jahr die Pflanzen ganz von selber auf, und sind wesentlich robuster als die auf der Fensterbank angezogenen. Und die schmecken richtig gut.

Ja, das mit der Tomatenpflege ist so eine Sache. Irgendwann bin ich dann über: http://www.stekovics.at/ gestolpert. Damals gabs hier in den Supermärkten noch gar keine alten Tomatensorten. Stekovics hat zwar im Burgenland das für Tomaten wesentlich günstigere Klima, aber man kann sich wohl einiges abschauen. 


Tanny schrieb:


> Tomatenpflege habe ich noch nie gemacht - ich wusste nichtmal, DASS man das macht....



Oh ja. Bei meinen ersten Tomaten hier hab ich halt ganz naiv Tomaten vorgezogen, und dann in ein winziges, schmales Beet, gefüllt mit ganz altem Kompost viel zu dicht gesetzt. Jeder, der das gesehen hat, hat mir erklärt, dass das niemals funktionieren wird. Komischerweise sind die Tomaten so stark gewachsen, dass ich sie oben, an den Tomatenstäben hin und herleiten musste. Und mit der Ernte bin ich fast nicht nachgekommen. So gesunde und viele Tomaten hatte ich nie mehr!

Hihi, ein paar Jahre lang hab ich ja auch versucht alles richtig zu machen, und hab ausgegeizt, und "richtig" gegossen, und Gewächshaus verwendet.... lol, so ein Schmarrn.

Wünsch dir nächstes Jahr eine reichliche Ernte von dieser Tomate!
LG Karin


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Nov. 2014)

Am WE in kurzer Büx & T-Shirt im Garten gearbeitet.... 20°C ... Anfang November
ist das schon der Knaller!
Geerntet... ungarischen Paprika und Limetten aus dem GWH
 

Über Nacht hat es dann doch einen Hauch von Herbst gegeben.
Es war recht nass heute früh auf der Hunderunde, so'n fieser Niesel...
Mittags dann wieder bei strahlendem Sonnenschein unterwegs gewesen.
Wünsche uns allen eine schöne Spät-Sommer-Herbst-Woche,
wat auch immer, Hauptsache schönes Wetter


----------



## Limnos (3. Nov. 2014)

Nun ist der Herbst unübersehbar


----------

